

Android as we know it will die in the next two years and what it means for you - gavingmiller
http://an.ton.io/blog/articles/2012/01/09/android-as-we-know-it-will-die-in-the-next-two-years-and-what-it-means-for-you

======
andrewfelix
That was a really confusing article. The title doesn't seem to reflect the
content. I read it twice and I'm still not sure what the author is trying to
say. Android is going to become increasingly difficult to develop for because
of fragmentation and some bad decisions by Google?

------
jdh
This was posted before, got a bunch of votes and had a robust discussion.

For some reason it was deleted. Any way to know why this is?

<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3443005>

------
lwhi
Seems like a lot of speculation and conjecture to me.

